# Diva vs Softube Model 84 Polyphonic Synthesizer



## Igorianych (Jun 20, 2022)

Question to colleagues and experts. If I have a Diva, do I need to look towards Softube synthesizers? Model 84 Polyphonic Synthesizer for example. Thanks for any opinions


----------



## Alchemedia (Jun 20, 2022)

Igorianych said:


> Question to colleagues and experts. If I have a Diva, do I need to look towards Softube synthesizers? Model 84 Polyphonic Synthesizer for example. Thanks for any opinions


Both great. DIVA's far more versatile, Model 84 is arguably more fun.


----------



## outland (Jun 22, 2022)

I don't think you'll find a lot of overlap in usage, if that's helpful and what you're after. Tonally, they're pretty different.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jun 27, 2022)

You can get a "Roland sound" from Diva - maybe even some that closely approximate the 106 in some ways on some sounds. You won't be playing a 106, however, using Diva.

Both are viable, great synths. I, personally, wouldn't pay full price for the 106, but the $79 sale price? Been there, done that, and have no regrets even if it's $50 or less in an upcoming sale.


----------

